# Upgrades needed for a T28BB



## cbell68 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey I have an S13 Sr20DET redtop with the T25 and I'm looking to upgrade the turbo to the S15 T28BB.

I was wondering if someone could advise me on what else I should upgrade as well to make it run safely at areound 16PSI?

So far I've got a Greddy FMIC, Walbro FP, FPR, S15 480CC injectors, 3" exhaust and a Z32 air sensor. I'm also probably going to get the power FC. Is there anything else anyone can think of. 

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like you're looking for 300 whp or more running at 16 psi. The 480 cc injectors would be too small. Start with at least 555 cc injectors.

A set of custom forged pistons is highly recommended with running at that high boost level.


----------



## SleepyS13 (Apr 10, 2009)

The only thing I would have suggested are bigger fuel injectors, and a bigger FP, but it looks like both have been mentioned. Good luck with it! I would start planning on rebuilding the motor, so you can turn up the boost even more!


----------

